# Rally added at Hamble Primary School Hamble Nr Southampton i



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Hamble Primary School Hamble Nr Southampton in Hamble Nr Southampton, Hampshire starting 24/05/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=367

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*I am Attending*

pepe has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Hamble School Rally*

Hi All

Just a reminder that we have our annual Whitsun Week or Spring Bank Holiday as they call it now at Hamble School again this year and i'm hoping lots of you are going to come to it.

I see we have 27 on the list now most of which are unconfirmed  so can you please get confirming yourselves a.s.a.p ta, and we have plenty of room for a few more to join us so get adding your names to the list please.
HERE

This year I thought we would have a change from the American Supper and instead we will do you all a Jacket Potato and you all bring your own fillings, if you bring something that needs warming up it can be done in the kitchen although we may need the loan of a micro wave or two to do this as the school kitchen does not have one :roll:

If anyone would like to do a turn either Saturday or Sunday evening I am sure our master of ceremonies KENNYJAY would be very grateful for a break or two during the evenings. Please let me know a.s.a.p if you want to do something.

Please feel free to post on here if you have any ideas as to what else we can do over the week or if anyone wants to organise something on the field just shout up.

Just thought of something we could have our Motorhome Boot sale if any of you have things to sell.

Look forward to seeing a few more attending

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone want to run a raffle?????




Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*I am Attending*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

How many more rallies can one site support? Every club and his son has Hamble booked.
Imagination bypass.
Gerry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> How many more rallies can one site support? Every club and his son has Hamble booked.
> Imagination bypass.
> Gerry


As it happens GerryD we have rallied there for several years and its the ideal spot for motorhomes so why not?

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone bringing a car with them? need a little help with the rubbish run to the tip please


Jacquie


----------



## Harp07 (Jul 16, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Harp07 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

domannhal has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Woofer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

ICDSUN2 Pam will be running a raffle at Hamble so if you have anything you want to dispose of please bring it along and give to Pam, all items very gratefully received


Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> ICDSUN2 Pam will be running a raffle at Hamble so if you have anything you want to dispose of please bring it along and give to Pam, all items very gratefully received
> 
> Jacquie


Jacquie, any chance of a table top sale, DVD exchange etc? Ray


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Motorhome car boot Ray or if wet in the hall on tables :lol: bring anything you want to sell doesn't have to be motorhome related.



Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still quite a few unconfirmed on me listy for Hamble  

They being

KeiththeBigUn ?
larrywatters ?
dawnwynne
KingHenry
ladyrunner
domannhal


Hope you will all confirm yourselves soon or if you can't do it yourself please le me know and I will confirm you.

Plenty of room for a few more of you to join us as well   



Jacquie


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Jacquie, could you confirm me please? I haven't worked out how to confirm myself so maybe you could put me out of my misery sometime. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Jacquie,

I will leave us unconfirmed until after Newbury if that is all right. We have another grandson due 27 May so we are playing the waiting game. :wink:

We do still want to come although our impending grandchild is not the only concern we have at this time. Things should be a little clearer by Newbury, thanks for your patience.

Keith and Ros


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

litcher said:


> Jacquie, could you confirm me please? I haven't worked out how to confirm myself so maybe you could put me out of my misery sometime. :lol:
> 
> Hi Viv
> 
> ...


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

sorry but gill says no don't trust me to be alone with you lot :roll: :roll:


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ramblefrog has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

larrywatters said:


> sorry but gill says no don't trust me to be alone with you lot :roll: :roll:


Oh what a pity Larry  still at least I can leave me gag at home then :lol: :lol: and you won't get your retirement party now :lol: that will save a few pennies :wink:

Have taken you off me listy but if you change your mind put yourself back on

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

More peoples needed please, just in case your worried about it being wet at Hamble can I assure you the ground there is fine in wet weather and we also have enough room on hardstand bits for at least 35 to 40 vans.

So come on get your names down for a good week there

Hamble Rally

Can the following folks please confirm they are coming ta

dawnwynne
ladyrunner
ramblefrog

Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> More peoples needed please, just in case your worried about it being wet at Hamble can I assure you the ground there is fine in wet weather and we also have enough room on hardstand bits for at least 35 to 40 vans.
> 
> So come on get your names down for a good week there
> 
> ...


Jac, Could you please remove KingHenry please as he is working that weekend. Ray

PS: I am sure that Julie will be pleased you called her lardyrunner


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

[quote="rayc"

Jac, Could you please remove KingHenry please as he is working that weekend. Ray

PS: I am sure that Julie will be pleased you called her lardyrunner [/quote]

KingHenry removed  am trying to get more not less folks  :roll:

Upps sorry Julie you ain't a bit lardy :lol: :lol: altered it now 

More peoples needed please

Jacquie


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

skid has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Jacquie would you please confirm us on the Rally, as I tried to confirm on E mail but it wouldnt go through. Probably me doing a Dumbe blonde bit!!! Ann and Mick :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

domannhal said:


> Jacquie would you please confirm us on the Rally, as I tried to confirm on E mail but it wouldnt go through. Probably me doing a Dumbe blonde bit!!! Ann and Mick :lol:


Hi Anne

Well I wouldn't say you were dumb :lol: :lol: blonde yes well maybe :lol: :lol: all confirmed now look forward to seeing you both there 

Now that just leaves the following folks unconfirmed 

ladyrunner
skid

You guys coming???????

Jacquie


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

dawnwynne has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*Hamble*

Hi,

Unable to attend now - family "stuff"

Thanks

Ramblefrog


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry not able to put us down for rally, but we may pop in as we pass on our way back from IOW,will not promise, but will assume I will get a coffee for stopping off.   

cabby


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Sorry not able to put us down for rally, but we may pop in as we pass on our way back from IOW,will not promise, but will assume I will get a coffee for stopping off.
> 
> cabby


Hi cabby

I am sure we can rustle up a coffee or two and if your very lucky you may even get a biccy as well, what day you passing through as we keep the gates locked with a combination lock I will pm you the number if you want

Jacquie


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

JIMY has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder *NOT* to arrive before* 5pm* on Friday 24th as this is a school playing field and will be in use till then.

Don't forget to bring anything you want to sell for our Motorhome Car Boot.

ICDSUN2 Pam will be running a raffle so any donations would be appreciated

Also please bring your own fillings for the Jacket Spuds on Saturday Night along with your plates drinks etc.

If you are *NOT* arriving on the *Friday* can you please let me know when you will be arriving and a rough idea of time please.

The gates will be locked at 10pm so please make sure you arrive before then

Jacquie


----------



## starburst2 (May 12, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

jbumfrey has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote"The gates will be locked at 10pm so please make sure you arrive before then"

Is this just the friday night or is it every night. If so what is the means of access during the week?

Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

lookback said:


> Quote"The gates will be locked at 10pm so please make sure you arrive before then"
> 
> Is this just the friday night or is it every night. If so what is the means of access during the week?
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian

This is every night we are there, we have a combination lock on them and you will get the number when you arrive so you can let yourself in and out 

Jacquie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry will not make it, but look forward to catching up at another rally.

cabby


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

claypigeon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Please note change of time for arrival on Friday 24th is now *5.30* NOT 5PM as the school have just informed me they have an after school thing on the field and they don't want us running the little darlings over :roll: :lol:

*SO ARRIVAL TIME IS 5.30PM ON FRIDAY 24TH MAY*

Jacquie


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

alphadee has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you missed it there is a new arrival time for this rally now
please do *NOT ARRIVE BEFORE 5.30PM on Friday 24th if you could make it nearer to 6pm it would be appreciated by the school*

Could the following folks please confirm they will be attending

skid
claypigeon

If anymore of you are thinking of coming please add yourselves to the rally list before Tuesday as I will be closing booking then.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

*car boot @ Hamble Rally*

Hi,
I have an external silver screen and an internal silver screen both in very good condition at £50 each. Suit fiat /peugeot 2004 on.
Also have a pair of brand new headlights suit Fiat/Peugeot 2002 onwards at £50 for the pair.
As these items take up room I will only bring them to the Rally if any interest is shown. Pse pm if you are interested,

Ian


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone else would like to join us at hamble? Come for a day or so up to the full week, plenty to do, music from kenny, pa, lighting and all the crap from me lol so we are doing a lot of work for you all so come along and surport us all and have some fun..... :wink:


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We will be arriving Saturday lunch, as we are stopping at a Brit stop on the way down. See you soon, Ann and Mick


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

domannhal said:


> We will be arriving Saturday lunch, as we are stopping at a Brit stop on the way down. See you soon, Ann and Mick


Ok fine thanks for letting us know.....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Can you all please try *NOT TO ARRIVE BEFORE 6PM TOMORROW*

I have just had notice from the school saying we* CAN NOT* use the school bins for our rubbish :roll: so all rubbish to be disposed of off site please if at all possible. We will try to have some form of recycling bags available for tins paper & cardboard but all general rubbish you will have to take out and put in a bin somewhere on your travels i'm afraid 

Please when coming in the school gates have caution as there may be some children still wondering about and we don't want any squashing.

John & I are in the area now well have been for the last week, the weather has been fine up till today so ground is good although we have had some rain today 

If you need to contact me please use my mobile number 0753 863 6122 do not post on here from tomorrow.

Have a safe trip all and see most of you tomorrow night

Jac & John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks to the team and the other attendees for the work this weekend making it all so friendly, and of course the weather (well after Friday!) helped!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thanks to Jac & John for the marshaling, to Clive and Kenny for the show and electronics and to Dennis for compering the fantastic karaoke evening. The weather and venue were great.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks all for making it a great weekend! Just love these meets! Di and Clive


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

Had a great weekend, many thanks to everyone, we feel like one of the gang now.
Just got to get water heater working properly.

Jan & Barry


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for a lovely weekend
Jim Cathy Charlie Macca Georgie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Arrived home safe 3:50 pm 
Fabulous weekend, Great karaoke *&* met Dennis's better looking brother :thumbleft:


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks to everyone at Hamble for another great weekend. 

Sorry Alphadee didn't get to say goodbye, but the rain was rather wet.

Love
Pam


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi
Jacquie, John, Kenny and Clive Thanks for a great weekend ,
Rain all the way home, Arrived home at 4.15 with a stop and Thanks to everyone at Hamble for a lovely weekend,

Linda & Mike.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Jacquie & John and everyone else for the weekend and the sunshine Dave & Janis


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to Jacquie, John, Clive and of course Kenny for a great week in Hamble! 

We only left this morning and are currently on Wincanton Racecourse for the night. Webbs of Warminster looked at a couple of our issues on the van and sorted three of them while we waited! They really are a top dealership! :wink: 

Until the next time please have safe travels! 

Keith and Ros


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

John and I would like to thank you all for coming to Hamble and for being such a nice bunch of people.

Thanks to Kenny for the entertainment and to Clive for the electrics and water, and all the other rally staff that helped out over the weekend/week, Linda, Mike, Dennis, Ray, Lesley, Diane, and Pam for doing the raffle, I think she made £140 for Cancer Research?
Bingo money was £24 which has gone into the rally fund.

Do we do it again next year ? same time same place ?
Your comments welcome.

Hope to see you all at other rally's soon


Jac & John


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*hamble*

Thanks Jac John Clive and every body who helped & Denis (what a star )
sorry we did'nt say bye on tues to every one but when we got back lots had gone 
best wishes to you all kenny & Rhona


----------

